# HS724 Issue



## Chongnou (Feb 15, 2021)

Hey all, just found this awesome site for snowblowers, I’m having issues with my HS724. I bought it used back in October. I have no issues of it starting up but the auger? Spinning is slow and there’s not much power in it. I’d rather fix it if I can than buy a new snowblower. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

Chongnou said:


> Hey all, just found this awesome site for snowblowers, I’m having issues with my HS724. I bought it used back in October. I have no issues of it starting up but the auger? Spinning is slow and there’s not much power in it. I’d rather fix it if I can than buy a new snowblower. Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Sorry videos are still uploading on youtube.


my first thought would be to take the belt cover off and check the tension on the auger belt. its probably slipping causing low power and speed. 

that would be my guess if the engine seems like its running well and the unit moves forward and reverse well.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

need more info. video is not working.

is the impeller or blower also spinning slow or fast?

if fast check to see if impeller shear pin is present.

with engine off , do the augers spin freely by hand? if so shear pins broke.

then remove belt cover if all above checks out and inspect fat auger belt and operation of handle engaging it.


----------



## Chongnou (Feb 15, 2021)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> my first thought would be to take the belt cover off and check the tension on the auger belt. its probably slipping causing low power and speed.
> 
> that would be my guess if the engine seems like its running well and the unit moves forward and reverse well.



Thanks for the reply, I will do that when its gets warmer, its currently around 10 below here in Milwaukee, WI.


----------



## Chongnou (Feb 15, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> need more info. video is not working.
> 
> is the impeller or blower also spinning slow or fast?
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply, the video is working now. When I first start it, it will not spin until I have it held down for a while, then it'll start spinning. The auger does spin freely by hand. I will check once its warmer.


----------



## Chongnou (Feb 15, 2021)

It is also struggling with throwing some snow as seen in video 2.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

My vote is for damaged/loose auger belt or broken impeller shear bolt.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Chongnou said:


> Hey all, just found this awesome site for snowblowers, I’m having issues with my HS724. I bought it used back in October. I have no issues of it starting up but the auger? Spinning is slow and there’s not much power in it. I’d rather fix it if I can than buy a new snowblower. Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Sorry videos are still uploading on youtube.


I guess bolt 5 and/or bolt 15 in this link:








PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment


Parts lookup and repair parts diagrams for outdoor equipment like Toro mowers, Cub Cadet tractors, Husqvarna chainsaws, Echo trimmers, Briggs engines, etc.




www.partstree.com


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

okay videos work fine now. let us know what you find out after removing belt cover and checking all shear pins. impeller and auger shears.


----------



## Chongnou (Feb 15, 2021)

tabora said:


> My vote is for damaged/loose auger belt or broken impeller shear bolt.



Thank you for the reply, I will check once I get home from work.


----------



## Chongnou (Feb 15, 2021)

Rooskie said:


> I guess bolt 5 and/or bolt 15 in this link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome diagram, thank you, I did not know there were bolts back there. I will check once I get home from work.


----------



## Chongnou (Feb 15, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> okay videos work fine now. let us know what you find out after removing belt cover and checking all shear pins. impeller and auger shears.


I will probably do it this Wednesday when its in the 30s, we are suppose to have snow tonight.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

One of the answers above is likely correct. Belt tension seems a good place to start, you are on the right track with what is said above.

Aside from this (and I wish you the best of luck), you get mega nube credits and a virtual Canadian beer for your posting of the two videos. If everyone did this it we'd all experts in no time. Good thinking on your part.


----------



## Chongnou (Feb 15, 2021)

CalgaryPT said:


> One of the answers above is likely correct. Belt tension seems a good place to start, you are on the right track with what is said above.
> 
> The aside (and I wish you the best of luck), you get mega nube credits and a virtual Canadian beer for your posting of the two videos. If everyone did this it we'd all experts in no time. Good thinking on your part.



I will check all bolts and probably replace the belts.

Hahahaha thank you, showing a video is better than trying to explain it.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

My money is on the belts, not a shear pin. When the pin goes, nothing spins, especially with any load (snow). If the tension on the belt is light, a bit of friction will spin the impeller and turn the auger as the belt slips. You will probably have to adjust the tension pulleys.


----------



## Chongnou (Feb 15, 2021)

WrenchIt said:


> My money is on the belts, not a shear pin. When the pin goes, nothing spins, especially with any load (snow). If the tension on the belt is light, a bit of friction will spin the impeller and turn the auger as the belt slips. You will probably have to adjust the tension pulleys.



I just checked all the shear bolts, they all appear to be in place. How would I adjust the tension pulleys?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Chongnou said:


> I just checked all the shear bolts, they all appear to be in place. How would I adjust the tension pulleys?


I have to ask again........did you remove belt cover and observe belt and engaging action?

with all due respect we have had many people say all the shear bolts are there and they are not. You are probably right and they are there.

There are 5 shears in this system. I think Rooskie posted a diagram. You have your 4 inch impeller pin near the impeller. It is a special step pin. You have your 2 small auger pins ( did you say your augers spin freely?) that is not right.

And a longshot here. you have 2 cam lock pins. That is the part the 2 smaller pins go thru , the camlock which is locked onto the shaft by shears. I have broken these before when I ate a tarp. very rare to break.

It is possible that the impeller or auger shears are broke and pieces remain. The best way to tell is shut off engine and hand move the impeller and augers. If they easily move by hand then I would suspect a broke shear pin.

If they are all intact then I would check fat auger belt and engagement. donyboy73 on youtube has a good video on adjusting the auger idler wheel. just type something like adjusting auger idler wheel on a honda snowblower.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

That second video certainly suggests that the belt is toast. Though I think the easiest solution is to just sell me the machine. 😀 Been looking for a wheeled HS624/724 for some time now.


----------



## Chongnou (Feb 15, 2021)

Thanks for all the replies, is the belt suppose to be this loose? Sheer bolts are still good. I am probably missing a pin somewhere. I only see 4


----------



## Chongnou (Feb 15, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> That second video certainly suggests that the belt is toast. Though I think the easiest solution is to just sell me the machine. 😀 Been looking for a wheeled HS624/724 for some time now.


Hahaha if I can’t get it fixed I just might sell it to you


----------



## Chongnou (Feb 15, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> I have to ask again........did you remove belt cover and observe belt and engaging action?
> 
> with all due respect we have had many people say all the shear bolts are there and they are not. You are probably right and they are there.
> 
> ...


thank you for the video info, my belt is kind of loose, I just watched the video, I will playaround with it when I’m off tomorrow.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

When you engage the augur lever, is it still loose? If so, you found the problem . . .


----------



## Chongnou (Feb 15, 2021)

tadawson said:


> When you engage the augur lever, is it still loose? If so, you found the problem . . .


Yes it is loose, i'll adjust it once I get home from work. Hopefully that is the problem.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

If it's loose with the lever engaged, that's definitely the problem. When the augur was slow or not running with it engaged, that was slipping the belt and likely cooked it. Myself, I'd replace the belt and only then adjust (and you may well not need to at that point).


----------



## Chongnou (Feb 15, 2021)

tadawson said:


> If it's loose with the lever engaged, that's definitely the problem. When the augur was slow or not running with it engaged, that was slipping the belt and likely cooked it. Myself, I'd replace the belt and only then adjust (and you may well not need to at that point).



thanks for the reply, I tighten the pulley and replaced 2bolts, it’s running nice and powerful now.


----------



## Chongnou (Feb 15, 2021)

Thanks for all your help. I tightened the pulley and replaced 2 sheer bolts on the auger and it’s running awesome.
The bottom pulley is kind of crooked, is this normal?


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

The augur belt tension pulley is running way off center, and looks like it is dragging on the drive pulley, and not centered on the belt, which will undoubtedly cause more damage if left that way. I still recommend a new belt, and figure out why the tension pulley is so far out of alignment. Belts are cheap and easy - other parts, not so much so . . . It may well be getting pushed to the side due to contact with the drive pulley - hard to tell from just that clip.


----------



## Chongnou (Feb 15, 2021)

tadawson said:


> The augur belt tension pulley is running way off center, and looks like it is dragging on the drive pulley, and not centered on the belt, which will undoubtedly cause more damage if left that way. I still recommend a new belt, and figure out why the tension pulley is so far out of alignment. Belts are cheap and easy - other parts, not so much so . . . It may well be getting pushed to the side due to contact with the drive pulley - hard to tell from just that clip.


I put it back to the original position and its still crooked, not sure why. I’ll work on it this summer. It is running amazing right now. Throws slush pretty far.


----------

